

Uncov Marches On - qhoxie
http://uncov.com/uncov-marches-on

======
qhoxie
This whole post seems like a feeble attempt at addressing the issue that he
makes horrible comments about startups that haven't failed when his has.

 _Yes, this is the point: to show you that no matter how illogical something
can be on the internet, there will still be hype and buzz around it. It's not
supposed to make sense._

Seems like that is what his point is now that he is a lower statistic than the
people he rants about.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... he makes horrible comments about startups that haven't failed when his
has."

PressFlip has failed? From what I've read, it is marching on without him.

<http://teddziuba.com/2008/10/moving-on-out.html>

"The product is in good hands. Matt and Kyle will continue to develop
Pressflip, and I'll continue to be a user. "

